# New MVC owner within 10 day cancellation window



## bmorehokie (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello, we just got back from a stay at the Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we made the commitment to join the MVC.  We purchased 4,000 points at retail on 6/18, so 3 days ago now.  We went into the presentation with plans to stay for the required 90 minutes and leave.  Turns out we liked the idea of the program and decided to become a member.  After we left, I did more research on the MVC and realized the so-called "equity" that we will build does not exist and the resale market is littered with people trying to get out.

I just found this forum in my searching and realize the better way to get into the MVC program is through a resale and not a retail purchase.  Is there a guide on how resale purchases work?  We are within the 10 day window to cancel and at this point don't see why we would continue forward with the purchase at retail pricing.

Thanks for any insight you can offer.

*Edit - my other concern is my research of property availability and being able to book the property you actually want.  Do you experience issues with this?  Do you have to actually book as soon as it becomes available?  At the Select level, if I want to book 5 nights I can only book 12 months out.  Will there still be prime properties during peak travel times available?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Step one:  Rescind.  Follow the instructions as to where/ to send, use a method that generates a proof of mailing, and make sure everyone who signed the purchase contract signs the rescission letter. 

Your thoughts about purchasing resale and issues about reservations are sound, but first, rescind.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 21, 2021)

Rescind then buy resale


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

You should rescind now.  In South Carolina you only have 5 days to rescind, so you have a very short single window of opportunity to save yourself thousands of dollars.

AFTER you have completed your recession- come back and figure out if time sharing is right for the way you like to travel and if so- Is Marriott the right choice for you?  If you decide that it is then you can buy resale points or weeks for thousands less and enjoy the same great vacations.


----------



## Dean (Jun 21, 2021)

Rescind and get better educated on the options.  Then if it's still right for you you'll have a number of choices including retail or resale.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 21, 2021)

I agree with everyone else but just to start to address your edit-
If you buy a resale week you will not be in the destinations program because you can’t enroll a resale week without a points purchase and then you will be back to where you are right now.
If you own  a resale week you will stay at that resort during the season you buy or you will exchange via interval international. MVC doesn’t have an internal exchange for weeks- you use interval no matter where/ what brand.
You could also buy resale destination club points and in that case you will book those to MVC resorts directly and yes the number that you own does affect the advance time you can attempt to book.

Congratulations on finding this site- you saved yourself so much money and frustrations.  So much information here! Read through the pink area- esp the last 2 faqs on week and points ownership and then come back with questions.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 21, 2021)

bmorehokie said:


> Hello, we just got back from a stay at the Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we made the commitment to join the MVC.  We purchased 4,000 points at retail on 6/18, so 3 days ago now.  We went into the presentation with plans to stay for the required 90 minutes and leave.  Turns out we liked the idea of the program and decided to become a member.  After we left, I did more research on the MVC and realized the so-called "equity" that we will build does not exist and the resale market is littered with people trying to get out.
> 
> I just found this forum in my searching and realize the better way to get into the MVC program is through a resale and not a retail purchase.  Is there a guide on how resale purchases work?  We are within the 10 day window to cancel and at this point don't see why we would continue forward with the purchase at retail pricing.
> 
> ...





PAY NO ATTENTION TO THAT MARRIOTT SALESPERSON BEHIND THE CURTAIN.  Rescind, and rescind today.  You may only have FIVE days to rescind, and that will be your last opportunity to do so as it is a one time chance.

Study up, do you homework and buy again if you want to, however I think you will find that buying resale will save you some big bucks!

Send you rescission paperwork via USPS Certified Mail, and retain a copy for yourself.  Any buyer who signed the purchase agreement should also sign the rescission paperwork.

Although you didn't say how much you spent, I am assuming it is somewhere north of $40,000.


Welcome to TUG and go celebrate your savings       



.


----------



## jme (Jun 21, 2021)

FIRST, Don't be dismayed.

Shouldn't you be extremely happy upon discovering that freight train MISSED YOU by mere inches?
So don't worry, be happy. 

You have found the right product, that being MARRIOTT.

The excitement of your impulsive purchase and becoming a member will still be valid, but only after you learn how to purchase 
the product in a more cost-effective manner, so Congratulations are in order!  
Your lifetime of happiness is still going to happen. Count it an extreme blessing to have found TUG.

First RESCIND, then we'll ALL talk with you about your next steps......no pressure there. 

Again, welcome to a community of genuine friends (and advisors) that you will come to know, appreciate, and  love.


----------



## Swice (Jun 21, 2021)

I applaud your research.  
Let me add:

You stated "the resale market is littered with people trying to get out."    Don't think of it in negative terms.  
For the most part, you will find people on TUG generally like the product itself.    TUGGERS "learn" the system and  want to get the most value out of the product.   
The people who take the time to learn and use their timeshares - "love" them.      People who don't bother to learn the system and don't use them, think they are a financial drain.    I equate timeshares to my neighbors who have boats.    The boat owners who use their boats "love" them.   My neighbors who don't use their boat very often have gotten tired of the maintenance, taxes and dock fees and regret buying.    

What they are selling is true-- you will get nice vacations around the country/world that, in my opinion, you probably would not shell out the money for if you were paying the full rack rate each year.  A 5-star hotel with amenities/pools in a resort location would cost $400 a night.   ...and that's a hotel ROOM, not a condo with a full kitchen.   You will have multiple bedrooms, bathrooms and sofa/chairs.     Our kids are spoiled.    They are used to "space" instead of all four of us propped up on two beds watching the same tv and sharing the same bathroom.     Even if you don't "cook" in the kitchen, it's so nice to have a place for drinks/snacks.    Simply doing breakfast in the unit (milk and cereal) sure beats all four of us having to get up at the same time, take turns in the bathroom getting ready and all going to get breakfast at a fast food joint.   ...that alone makes vacations sooooo much easier.       When we are on vacation for an entire week, there are some nights we were just plain tired and simply didn't want the hassle of going to a restaurant and eating a big meal.       We've gotten cans of soup and those prepackaged salads that come with the dressing at the grocery store.    We've ordered Pizza Hut and popped a few bags of microwave popcorn and had movie nights...   you could say over the years we have saved a lot of restaurant meal money by staying in the unit...  so that saving could be deducted from the original investment.   

When your life changes, you are probably not going to sell your week/points for anywhere near what you originally paid.     But if you divide that original cost out among all of your vacations over the years, you'll find you actually ended up way ahead in total costs.     So timeshares are not an investment with regard to "equity.'    But I'll argue, if you use the timeshare for  many years, you'll find the investment well worth it.


----------



## bmorehokie (Jun 21, 2021)

Does anyone have information on how to rescind the contract?  The contract itself only mentions the timeframe but not how to do it.  I reached out to my sales rep, but I am sure he will play the slow response game.  People have mentioned rescission paperwork, but I can't find that.  Thanks!


----------



## bmorehokie (Jun 21, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> PAY NO ATTENTION TO THAT MARRIOTT SALESPERSON BEHIND THE CURTAIN.  Rescind, and rescind today.  You may only have FIVE days to rescind, and that will be your last opportunity to do so as it is a one time chance.
> 
> Study up, do you homework and buy again if you want to, however I think you will find that buying resale will save you some big bucks!
> 
> ...



Yep, 4,000 points at a discounted price of $44k with 8,000 bonus points.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

bmorehokie said:


> Does anyone have information on how to rescind the contract?  The contract itself only mentions the timeframe but not how to do it.  I reached out to my sales rep, but I am sure he will play the slow response game.  People have mentioned rescission paperwork, but I can't find that.  Thanks!



Every timeshare contract is required by law to provide you with information on your right of recession, so the instructions for how to do it are in there somewhere.  Sorry I have never purchased from Marriott directly to be able to give you a better answer than that, but the jist of the instructions are you need to send a letter to the address specified saying you wish to exercise your right to rescind and provide the contract number.  Make sure anyone who signed the contract also signed the recession letter and keep proof of the date you mailed the letter (through certified mail for example).  The date they receive the letter is irrelevant so there is no need to pay to overnight or anything like that, you just need to have proof that you mailed the letter within the recession window.  Don't try and call the salesman- he has lots of reasons ($$$) NOT to assist you with successfully rescinding your contract and will likely try to talk you out of it, or slow ball your way past the recession date.


----------



## mbstn6254 (Jun 21, 2021)

Don't do it!


----------



## bmorehokie (Jun 21, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> Every timeshare contract is required by law to provide you with information on your right of recession, so the instructions for how to do it are in there somewhere.  Sorry I have never purchased from Marriott directly to be able to give you a better answer than that, but the jist of the instructions are you need to send a letter to the address specified saying you wish to exercise your right to rescind and provide the contract number.  Make sure anyone who signed the contract also signed the recession letter and keep proof of the date you mailed the letter (through certified mail for example).  The date they receive the letter is irrelevant so there is no need to pay to overnight or anything like that, you just need to have proof that you mailed the letter within the recession window.  Don't try and call the salesman- he has lots of reasons ($$$) NOT to assist you with successfully rescinding your contract and will likely try to talk you out of it, or slow ball your way past the recession date.


Thanks, I found it in the contract.  They accept mail, fax or email as a method for cancellation.  I just drafted the rescission letter and sending it out.  Thanks everyone for all the help so far.


----------



## Dean (Jun 21, 2021)

bmorehokie said:


> Thanks, I found it in the contract.  They accept mail, fax or email as a method for cancellation.  I just drafted the rescission letter and sending it out.  Thanks everyone for all the help so far.


Sure then you can begin your journey to figure out if timeshares are a good choice for you and if so, the best one and options within that system.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 23, 2021)

Now’s the fun part!
Congrats on potentially saving yourself a lot of money and welcome to Tug!! You’ll find us a friendly bunch
While we may differ in opinion on whether buying resale or directly from Marriott is best, I think all of us would support your decision to rescind. Take the time to learn about the system, figure out what’s best for your needs, and then how best to purchase it. As others have posted, timeshares are wonderful for many, and around here you’ll learn how to make and use any future purchase. 
It’s revolutionized our travel, and while not a financial investment, it is an investment in family and friends and the memories are truly priceless. 
There are lots of options for you, and the best place to start is to think about your vacation goals. Do you envision returning at least half the time to one place? What size unit do you need now? Will your needs change over the next 5 or 10 years? How much flexibility do you have? And the very important question of $- what can you afford (financing a timeshare is never a good investment)?
People will be very happy to offer advice and opinions, but the most important thing is to base it on your needs, and to be sure you really understand the benefits, costs ( purchase and annual maintenance fees) and, yes, the limitations. 
It’s some of the best purchases we ever made but it’s not for everyone. It’s much easier to buy than to sell so take your time and get all your questions answered first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk (Jun 23, 2021)

I suggest that you send the notice of cancellation by:  (1) fax and keep a copy of the transmission confirmation and (2) email and (3) first class mail with proof of mailing and (4) certified mail return receipt requested and (5) FedEx/UPS.   This may be overkill but do it to avoid any subsequent issues about whether you complied with  the terms of the notice of right to cancel


----------



## wackymother (Jun 23, 2021)

Bunk said:


> I suggest that you send the notice of cancellation by:  (1) fax and keep a copy of the transmission confirmation and (2) email and (3) first class mail with proof of mailing and (4) certified mail return receipt requested and (5) FedEx/UPS.   This may be overkill but do it to avoid any subsequent issues about whether you complied with  the terms of the notice of right to cancel



Definitely do this. It will really help your peace of mind to have that little green mailing receipt in your hand.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 24, 2021)

wackymother said:


> Definitely do this. It will really help your peace of mind to have that little green mailing receipt in your hand.


But you do not have to do all 5 options to accomplish that.  If you want a back-up method to make you feel more comfortable, do certified mail with return receipt and either E-Mail or Fax.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2021)

congrats on finding TUG in time to rescind and save a fortune!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 7, 2021)

deleted


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm glad you found TUG when you did.  I found TUG about 3-4 weeks after I purchased our second week, back in 2006.  

We were at MOW recently.  In the pool one evening, I was talking to a couple that had just purchased points earlier that day.  I asked them if they knew that there is a resale market that might allow them to buy 3x or even more points for the same money.  They said they knew about it, but that the salesman told them the price they paid was a COVID discounted price.  I tried, but not sure I got anywhere with them.  They seemed to be mostly concerned whether they paid more or less than their cousin, who purchased a year or two ago.


----------



## jules54 (Jul 10, 2021)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I'm glad you found TUG when you did.  I found TUG about 3-4 weeks after I purchased our second week, back in 2006.
> 
> We were at MOW recently.  In the pool one evening, I was talking to a couple that had just purchased points earlier that day.  I asked them if they knew that there is a resale market that might allow them to buy 3x or even more points for the same money.  They said they knew about it, but that the salesman told them the price they paid was a COVID discounted price.  I tried, but not sure I got anywhere with them.  They seemed to be mostly concerned whether they paid more or less than their cousin, who purchased a year or two ago.



You can lead a horse to water etc. lol I hv helped many folks out by the pool. Now when my husband sees me ease dropping on a conversation about recent timeshare buyers he says: Nope No No stay out of it lol.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 10, 2021)

bmorehokie said:


> Hello, we just got back from a stay at the Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we made the commitment to join the MVC.  We purchased 4,000 points at retail on 6/18, so 3 days ago now.  We went into the presentation with plans to stay for the required 90 minutes and leave.  Turns out we liked the idea of the program and decided to become a member.  After we left, I did more research on the MVC and realized the so-called "equity" that we will build does not exist and the resale market is littered with people trying to get out.
> 
> I just found this forum in my searching and realize the better way to get into the MVC program is through a resale and not a retail purchase.  Is there a guide on how resale purchases work?  We are within the 10 day window to cancel and at this point don't see why we would continue forward with the purchase at retail pricing.
> 
> ...



You can purchase 4000 points resale for about $20,000 including the $3 transfer fee.


----------



## bernierosa (Jul 13, 2021)

Swice said:


> I applaud your research.
> Let me add:
> 
> You stated "the resale market is littered with people trying to get out."    Don't think of it in negative terms.
> ...



I totally agree with you the beauty of TIME SHARING is in "the eye of the beholder". I feel much better staying with my my family in a timeshare unit with lots of space and kitchen dinner options than in a hotel room all cramped and without much space. I will always buy resale and use Interval, RCI or any other company you might prefer to get to other destinations with your unit. I been learning a lot in TUG and just acquire my 2nd Time Share from a fellow tugger. Maybe in the future I will dumped or do a free give a way for my two Time Shares, but in the mean time I am enjoying TS.


----------



## WBP (Jul 14, 2021)

bmorehokie said:


> Yep, 4,000 points at a discounted price of $44k with 8,000 bonus points.




"4,000 points at a discounted price of $44k"
$44,000.00! Wow!


----------



## tubelaw (Jul 14, 2021)

All good advice, and I would add if you want to buy direct from Marriott look into a hybrid package.  We too wound up at a presentation at Grande Vista and have 3 days left on our 10 day rescind period.  We already own 2,000 points and have an enrolled week at Williamsburg.  We have come close to buying resale and/or hybrid package a few times over the last 8-10 years to get to executive and even rescinded one hybrid 5 years ago.  Current deal is for 2000 points at $13 and change and a 2br L/O platinum Harbour Lake week for $9,000 which elects for 2550 points.  Total point cost comes in just under $8.00 per point.  I know we could get resale for between $5 and $6, but with the bonus of 4000 points and a developer week deposited into II (6 months to use once we request they deposit it anytime in the next 3 years I think) we thought the slight premium is worth the flexibility of electing points, using a Florida week or using the L/O.  

Since we never owned a lock off, wondering how valuable the feature is in the current trade environment on II.  We have not traded in quite some time as we generally elect points for our Williamsburg week.  Also, wondering if anyone can advise on how well does a Harbour Lake week trade?


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 14, 2021)

tubelaw said:


> All good advice, and I would add if you want to buy direct from Marriott look into a hybrid package.  We too wound up at a presentation at Grande Vista and have 3 days left on our 10 day rescind period.  We already own 2,000 points and have an enrolled week at Williamsburg.  We have come close to buying resale and/or hybrid package a few times over the last 8-10 years to get to executive and even rescinded one hybrid 5 years ago.  Current deal is for 2000 points at $13 and change and a 2br L/O platinum Harbour Lake week for $9,000 which elects for 2550 points.  Total point cost comes in just under $8.00 per point.  I know we could get resale for between $5 and $6, but with the bonus of 4000 points and a developer week deposited into II (6 months to use once we request they deposit it anytime in the next 3 years I think) we thought the slight premium is worth the flexibility of electing points, using a Florida week or using the L/O.
> 
> Since we never owned a lock off, wondering how valuable the feature is in the current trade environment on II.  We have not traded in quite some time as we generally elect points for our Williamsburg week.  Also, wondering if anyone can advise on how well does a Harbour Lake week trade?



I bought a Platinum 2BR Harbour Lake week on eBay last year for $300 all-in.  I traded the studio last year for a 1BR Aruba Ocean Club in April, but I was forced to re-traded that due to the international travel rules because of COVID.  So I re-traded into a 1BR OF at Ocean Pointe Memorial Day week.

The 2021 studio I traded for a 2BR Ocean View at Ocean Pointe for 2022 Memorial Day week.

The two 1BR halves of the lock-off I have not traded yet.  I have ongoing searches placed for HHI & Marco Island for 2022- so we'll see if any of those come through.

$9000 feels like a REALLY high price for something I paid $300 for- but its your money.


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2021)

tubelaw said:


> All good advice, and I would add if you want to buy direct from Marriott look into a hybrid package.  We too wound up at a presentation at Grande Vista and have 3 days left on our 10 day rescind period.  We already own 2,000 points and have an enrolled week at Williamsburg.  We have come close to buying resale and/or hybrid package a few times over the last 8-10 years to get to executive and even rescinded one hybrid 5 years ago.  Current deal is for 2000 points at $13 and change and a 2br L/O platinum Harbour Lake week for $9,000 which elects for 2550 points.  Total point cost comes in just under $8.00 per point.  I know we could get resale for between $5 and $6, but with the bonus of 4000 points and a developer week deposited into II (6 months to use once we request they deposit it anytime in the next 3 years I think) we thought the slight premium is worth the flexibility of electing points, using a Florida week or using the L/O.
> 
> Since we never owned a lock off, wondering how valuable the feature is in the current trade environment on II.  We have not traded in quite some time as we generally elect points for our Williamsburg week.  Also, wondering if anyone can advise on how well does a Harbour Lake week trade?


I can't imagine buying a "trading unit" as a hybrid purchase.  Like above, I bought HL Platinum for a song including closing and that years week.  Even if one wanted to end up with points and an enrolled HL week (or similar), buying resale and enrolling with a qualifying weeks purchase (like an Aruba Ocean Club 1BR Platinum week) would be a far better deal IMO.  The benefit of a hybrid is to end up with a high end enrolled week for the cheapest up front AND yearly.  It's almost always better to just buy what you want resale and if enrolling makes sense, do so separately.


----------



## SML123 (Aug 14, 2021)

In my opinion, for what thats worth, the only places where I feel that I get equal to what I would get if I stayed at a high end hotel or better is when I trade through RCI to Mexico - for the most part Vidanta or Garza Blanca resorts. I can also fairly regularly trade for Hilton Vacation Club weeks in the US or Hawaii or even Disney weeks that have given us daily nice accommodations. Other than that, the timeshares offered on exchange are dated condo and converted motels - I find it costs less money and gets me nicer digs to pay for a Hilton or Hyatt or Marriot hotel. Unless you know what you are doing, its not worth giving anyone more than $1000 to buy in. NEVER buy a timeshare thinking you can pay for it by renting it or can sell it at any time. 

I have two weeks that I paid $500 total for both, at an old but very well maintained beach resort in Fort Lauderdale that give me over 60 points a year with RCI. Right now I have four 2 bedroom units booked for 10 points each for our kids grandkids and great grandkids at Vidanta for next year. Even with the Vidanta fee, the huge spotlessly clean condos with divided master suites, at their fabulous resort gives us a priceless value for our family. We love treating our families to memory making trips. If you know what you are doing, and dont buy in high $$$$, timesharing is fantastic. 

Unfortunately, when I am vacationing at a Vidanta resort and overhear the pool conversations, I am too often unable to explain to people WHY they should cancel their $40k reload purchase that morning. It is common for me to meet folks who have given a developer $100k over the years and are proud of it. When I tell them I am staying at their resort and I am even in their exclusive beach club pool and I only paid $500, way back 35 years ago for my week, they still dont quite understand. I am the one who tells my husband to STAY OUT OF IT when he overhears the latest buying stories. I find it is harder to kick people out of a contract than it was years ago when I sold for a developer.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 14, 2021)

SML123 said:


> In my opinion, for what thats worth, the only places where I feel that I get equal to what I would get if I stayed at a high end hotel or better is when I trade through RCI to Mexico - for the most part Vidanta or Garza Blanca resorts. I can also fairly regularly trade for Hilton Vacation Club weeks in the US or Hawaii or even Disney weeks that have given us daily nice accommodations. Other than that, the timeshares offered on exchange are dated condo and converted motels - I find it costs less money and gets me nicer digs to pay for a Hilton or Hyatt or Marriot hotel. Unless you know what you are doing, its not worth giving anyone more than $1000 to buy in. NEVER buy a timeshare thinking you can pay for it by renting it or can sell it at any time.
> 
> I have two weeks that I paid $500 total for both, at an old but very well maintained beach resort in Fort Lauderdale that give me over 60 points a year with RCI. Right now I have four 2 bedroom units booked for 10 points each for our kids grandkids and great grandkids at Vidanta for next year. Even with the Vidanta fee, the huge spotlessly clean condos with divided master suites, at their fabulous resort gives us a priceless value for our family. We love treating our families to memory making trips. If you know what you are doing, and dont buy in high $$$$, timesharing is fantastic.
> 
> Unfortunately, when I am vacationing at a Vidanta resort and overhear the pool conversations, I am too often unable to explain to people WHY they should cancel their $40k reload purchase that morning. It is common for me to meet folks who have given a developer $100k over the years and are proud of it. When I tell them I am staying at their resort and I am even in their exclusive beach club pool and I only paid $500, way back 35 years ago for my week, they still dont quite understand. I am the one who tells my husband to STAY OUT OF IT when he overhears the latest buying stories. I find it is harder to kick people out of a contract than it was years ago when I sold for a developer.



Are your trades peak or off peak when you are getting the 2 bedrooms in the US? I find getting ocean front unit trades during peak season next to impossible. In fact trades are last on the totem pole for priority in the accommodation ranking.  You’d have to be EXTREMELY fortunate to receive an oceanfront unit through a trade. Off peak,your chances increase. If one isn’t concerned about the type of unit, then sure you can trade and your chances again increase.

Paying $500 for two weeks is absolutely fabulous. Resale is the way to go to save money without a doubt. I’ve traded into the Grande Luxxe property on Cancun and will concede that it was the nicest unit I’ve ever stayed in within any other timeshare including the Four Seasons.  But it’s Mexico so I’m not surprised.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 15, 2021)

bmorehokie said:


> *Edit - my other concern is my research of property availability and being able to book the property you actually want.  Do you experience issues with this?  Do you have to actually book as soon as it becomes available?  At the Select level, if I want to book 5 nights I can only book 12 months out.  Will there still be prime properties during peak travel times available?


The definitive answer is.....maybe. You want a hot resort on the peak week, you need to book as soon as that inventory becomes available. This vacation planning can be tense, nerve wracking, exciting, require getting up and logging in somewhere early to be the first on the keyboard. It can involve booking a timeshare as well as trying to coordinate a "free" FF reward flight. It's a niche sport. People on this forum are players, so you can learn how to do it. 
It requires you to know how early stuff becomes available and be right there at the moment it does. Or.....roll the dice and wait until like a month before and see if something popped up....this is not all that unusual. Working the timeshare system is a skill which you can develop on this forum. If you take another sales presentation me (and many others here) have found mentioned the TUG forum is a litmus test for salesperson honesty. If they are visibly dismayed, they stink. If they welcome your background knowledge, you got one of the better ones (a relative scale...none of them are really your buddy). 
"Destinations Program" is a hybrid program where if you own a week you can convert it to points and select either option every year. It is not that big a deal, in my opinion. Owning an actual week (again, my opinion) is your highest value option, especially a resale week. Long ago the selling point of buying from Marriott direct was the ability to convert your week to Marriott Reward Points (now Bonvoy). These are so devalued now they are a joke (again, my opinion) so that's not a factor. Don't take anything I have said as the definitive story on timeshare. I bought retail weeks from Marriott (so I'm not the smartest guy here). I'm sure I can vacation for less money. However....I believe the timeshare condo thing really is way superior to a hotel (and Marriott used to sell on that but now that so many new properties are actually glorified hotel rooms, has changed their pitch..check "Club Pulse"). I like that I HAVE to go on vacation somewhere. Marriott has beautiful resorts in great locations. It is a first-class experience (but boy, do you pay for it in Maintenance Fees!!!). 
I'm a pretty old guy now and have had my 3 Marriott weeks a long time. I'll tell you what I was told by a big shot at a company I worked for when I got out of the Navy long ago "the most valuable thing you have is time". Money you can replace but not time. Overall, I'm glad I own them (but this has never stopped me from complaining). Good luck.


----------



## SML123 (Aug 19, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> Are your trades peak or off peak when you are getting the 2 bedrooms in the US? I find getting ocean front unit trades during peak season next to impossible. In fact trades are last on the totem pole for priority in the accommodation ranking.  You’d have to be EXTREMELY fortunate to receive an oceanfront unit through a trade. Off peak,your chances increase. If one isn’t concerned about the type of unit, then sure you can trade and your chances again increase.
> 
> Paying $500 for two weeks is absolutely fabulous. Resale is the way to go to save money without a doubt. I’ve traded into the Grande Luxxe property on Cancun and will concede that it was the nicest unit I’ve ever stayed in within any other timeshare including the Four Seasons.  But it’s Mexico so I’m not surprised.



We dont have kids, so we prefer shoulder seasons, but when I look at availability today, there are plenty of condos everywhere. Its balanced out by the points. Hawaii would be 35 points - Kauai in October at  Gold Crown 2br. Next week in Myrtle Beach is 9 points 2 br. Im pretty flexible where we go, its a sport. 

Back when it was a week for a week on a trade, unless you owned somewhere POPULAR you couldnt go anywhere, but now its handicapped by the points. If you own in a location that only gives you 5 RCI points a year, it would take 7 years of points to go to Kauai but you could still go. Its better than saying NO.


----------

